# Weed Wipers...who uses them



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Just curious how many folks are using are thinking about using weed wipers?

How do you like them...do you use ATV, 3-poit hitch versions...or a large version on sprayer rigs.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I use a Smucker's hand held to spot treat Johnson grass. Used it this morning as a matter of fact along one road bank.

I also rigged a 16' wiper to the bucket of my JD 4710. This allows me to adjust the height while wiping before going through the weeds, but I have to be careful so that the roundup doesn't get the good stuff.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Used a wiper my dad made for several years. They work OK for weeds but they work superbly for Johnson Grass as Ralph spoke of..... prefer a boom sprayer for everything else.....just seemed like it worked better.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a couple of string wings mounted on a bar that I attach to my FEL. They work great for JG and thankfully I haven't had to use it for some time.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We had a frame bolted to the front of our 1600 Oliver with a twenty foot rope wick. Then had it set up so each wing would fold back for road transport. With the front frame you could raise and lower at will. Then pulled a 8 row cultivator behind the tractor. Was good for the last trip thru the beans when you might have had some tall weeds in the row or back then we had problems with little mulberry trees in the bean fields. Slow way down when going over them and hit em several times a year and usually they'd die from getting the leaves burned off by straight RU.

With RU beans and 100% no till the cultivator was the first thing that left (thank god, guess who did all the cultivating?) but we still have the rope wick.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I use two 10 ft. Speidel bars mounted on a modified cart for a 20 ft. swath. Pull it with the 4-wheeler and use the GPS. I use it mostly to knock out the first appearance of Ryegrass in my Bermuda. I also use it on Barnyard grass that shows up about the time of second cutting. If the rain is right, it will jump up just high enough so that I don't ding too much Bermuda.


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

I have had a Spiedel weed wiper for several years. It doesn't work very well in my hay meadow. For one, it has a lot of Dallis grass in it and the seed coats the wiper and clogs it up. Also, the Johnson grass is so thick that the wiper doesn't recharge itself fast enough to cover all of the Johnson grass. I have tried going over the field twice with the second pass perpendicular to the first. This helps a little but you still have to stop and wipe off the cloth. I have also used a 12V air compressor to pressurize the wick to get it to flow better.

I finally gave up and bought some Maverick herbicide to kill the Johnson Grass. It has been so dry here that for the first two cuttings I went ahead and baled the Johnson Grass instead of killing it. Now that I have plenty of hay for the winter for the next cutting I will try the Maverick. We just got 3.2" of rain here in North Texas and I had just put out 4 tons of 20-6-20 on the 17 acre field so I should have a third cutting coming.


----------

